# Manual to Comformatic



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I might ask Fiats what it would cost to remove my manual gearbox and fit the comformatic. I guess it would be a change of speedo head as well. I wonder if it could be done.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

You will probably need a new ECU as well.

It will be cheaper to change your van.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

It's not the cost, as I got the V line for well under the recommended sale price. Just wondered if it could be done.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

not impossible but would cost a fortune.

New ECU, think there would be a gearbox ECU, wiring harness, gearshift (stick change including selector unit). Dash/Binacle unit, re-program and more.


----------



## VJP (Dec 8, 2010)

Another solution would be to fit an auto clutch, but check your warranty first. Cost would be about £1500.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

VJP said:


> Another solution would be to fit an auto clutch, but check your warranty first. Cost would be about £1500.


Thanks for that. They are not far from me, same area phone code. Will check on warranty though.

Bob


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

You have to have the autoclutch adjusted with clutch wear!


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Has anyone here used one before, and if so, what is it like?


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

When I had the dreaded 'clutch judder' I asked about change of box to Comfortmatic on a 2008 3.0ltr and it was circa £5000.00 Ouch!


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*confortmatic*

just changed my 3 litre manuel autotrail for a pilote 2.3 confortmatic have only done 200 miles or so.Think i will get used to it but it changes up much earlier than i would .The answer as i see it is to boot it and then the gears seem to change later.Driving normal there is a pregnant pause between 2 and third gear after that you dont seem to notice gear changes .Of course the vehicle has just over 1000 miles so could improve Just my view of things through a couple of red wines [glasses]


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

DJP said:


> When I had the dreaded 'clutch judder' I asked about change of box to Comfortmatic on a 2008 3.0ltr and it was circa £5000.00 Ouch!


Just spken to a main Fiat dealer.
Answer 1 they would not do it. 2 The cost as a guesstimate, in excess of 
£8000. Big ouch.
I had a demo drive with the autoclutch today, think I will have it done. It does not invalidate the warranty.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Just asking again lads and lasses, has anyone got this system, and what do you think of it. I think it is the best of both worlds.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

So far, fantastic best auto of this kind I've ever driven. I have only one regret and that is I didn't get hill hold with it. The latest exsis,--mines just 4 months old, -- has hill hold as standard with the auto box. I'm going to see if hill hold can be retro fitted. 

Wobby


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

wobby said:


> So far, fantastic best auto of this kind I've ever driven. I have only one regret and that is I didn't get hill hold with it. The latest exsis,--mines just 4 months old, -- has hill hold as standard with the auto box. I'm going to see if hill hold can be retro fitted.
> 
> Wobby


Are you talking about the comformatic or the autoclutch?


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Blobsta said:


> wobby said:
> 
> 
> > So far, fantastic best auto of this kind I've ever driven. I have only one regret and that is I didn't get hill hold with it. The latest exsis,--mines just 4 months old, -- has hill hold as standard with the auto box. I'm going to see if hill hold can be retro fitted.
> ...


Blobsta.

It's the comfortmatic.


----------

